# Breeder Brag



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It was a good day for GRForum breeders on both sides of the country- 
your boy (all your kids are) is gorgeous and I am so thrilled for that GCH 5 point major for you! 
(for non-show folks- this is as big as it can get in terms of points).


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats! Deuce is a handsome fella


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations Dana! Deuce is lovely and will finish his GCH in no time.

I think red dogs are making a comeback and sometimes they stand out in a good way.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a beautiful dog. Congratulations!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

A very nice win - congratulations Dana!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Big congratulations. You and Theresa are doing great work. Deuce just keeps getting more handsome.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

ArkansasGold said:


> I think red dogs are making a comeback and sometimes they stand out in a good way.


I certainly hope so!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> It was a good day for GRForum breeders on both sides of the country-


Yay! Glad to hear you had a good day, too (though you're better than me in that you're not bragging about it  ).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ArkansasGold said:


> I think red dogs are making a comeback and sometimes they stand out in a good way.


I just want to see a time when color bias isn't a factor; that a good dog wins no matter the shade of his/her fur. The whole color bias thing is a huge pet peeve for me.

It's funny. Goldens started out darker, with darker dogs (like Charlie) dominating in the Golden heyday of the 1970s. But somewhere along the way, the blondes became a fad and have come to dominate over the years to the point where a redder dog in the ring became a unicorn sighting.

Out here on the left coast, though, darker dogs have been a factor for a long time, since the days of Kirby. Rush Hill single handedly muscled darker dogs onto the main stage, and pushed darker dog entries up throughout the region for many years. So when a judge came in, s/he was faced with a class that included multiple darker dogs, so it didn't take "courage" to point at a redder dog. And some of the more famous darker dogs from the area -- Kirby, Chaos, Freedom, Willis, etc. -- won every time they entered the ring such that it just became expected that darker dogs would be competitive, and it kind of created its own red momentum out here.

That's not so much the case anymore. There are fewer red dogs showing here, now, such that it's back to almost-unicorn status for them.

Wouldn't it be nice if color wasn't a factor at all, in both dogs or people? I don't know if we will ever get there. Folks seem hard wired to factor color into decisions.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Congratulations!

I think it's great that you're pumped enough about your golden's that you'd want to share their achievements. Of course, that might end up with a whole bunch of "self-absorbed consumers" contacting you and asking about 2021 puppies! 😁🤣


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I think it's great that you're pumped enough about your golden's that you'd want to share their achievements. Of course, that might end up with a whole bunch of "self-absorbed consumers" contacting you and asking about 2021 puppies! 😁🤣


I don't get it. Is "self-absorbed consumers" something from a thread I missed? I don't get the reference.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't get it. Is "self-absorbed consumers" something from a thread I missed? I don't get the reference.


Naw. That's just me, getting all geezer'ish over the general tenor of some of the posts, and much of my general interactions with the it's-all-about-me populace. 😁

Under the heading of "if you have to explain it, it probably wasn't well phrased to begin with..."
I was making a snide reference to the concept that, while I think it's great that you are proud of the recognition of your goldens, and I believe there should be much more of this type of sharing (then again, maybe outside the COVID-era there is?), it's also not an unlikely scenario where some may use such a post as a launching pad for "say...you got any litters planned?". Which, in your case, would require ignoring your quite prominent "*PLEASE DON'T CONTACT ME...*" banner. 😁

Sheesh...having to explain bad attempts at obtuse humor is its own for of punishment!  🤣


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DanaRuns said:


> I just want to see a time when color bias isn't a factor; that a good dog wins no matter the shade of his/her fur. The whole color bias thing is a huge pet peeve for me.
> 
> It's funny. Goldens started out darker, with darker dogs (like Charlie) dominating in the Golden heyday of the 1970s. But somewhere along the way, the blondes became a fad and have come to dominate over the years to the point where a redder dog in the ring became a unicorn sighting.
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t have thought dark dogs would become unicorns on the west coast for the exact reasons you mentioned. In my area of the country darker dogs seem to be making at least a bit of a comeback. I wouldn’t call them unicorns at least. I do have Daniel in the next state over and he tends to pass on his coloring - at least to what I’ve seen in the show ring.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Congratulations. 
I know I don’t understand how the show world works; but photos of your dogs like Deuce always blow me away with their form, grooming, obvious glowing health and zest for life. Just beautiful, showing the breed off wonderfully.
I’d love to see a photo of your red girl. I bet she’s a stunner. That’s great she’s giving the blondes a healthy dose of competition.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy! Though admittedly, I know so little about the show world that I was confused why his name was "Bob" in the photo... Similar to the above, I'd love to see your other pups/dogs too.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

ArkansasGold said:


> I wouldn’t have thought dark dogs would become unicorns on the west coast for the exact reasons you mentioned. In my area of the country darker dogs seem to be making at least a bit of a comeback. I wouldn’t call them unicorns at least. I do have Daniel in the next state over and he tends to pass on his coloring - at least to what I’ve seen in the show ring.


Isn't Daniel rather blond though? I don't recall thinking he was dark, just more medium gold?


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I just want to see a time when color bias isn't a factor; that a good dog wins no matter the shade of his/her fur. The whole color bias thing is a huge pet peeve for me.
> 
> It's funny. Goldens started out darker, with darker dogs (like Charlie) dominating in the Golden heyday of the 1970s. But somewhere along the way, the blondes became a fad and have come to dominate over the years to the point where a redder dog in the ring became a unicorn sighting.


I was thinking about this the other day. In the 70s GRs had a life expectancy of 16 years. Shortly after that it took a nose dive to the 10.5 years they average now. As the color preference got lighter, LE got shorter. I wondered if there is some correlation in there somehow.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Congrats what a win! He looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

holycarp said:


> Congratulations! What a handsome boy! Though admittedly, I know so little about the show world that I was confused why his name was "Bob" in the photo... Similar to the above, I'd love to see your other pups/dogs too.


I couldn't figure out what you meant by "Bob," but when I did I cracked up!  I assume you know now that it's Best Of Breed. B.O.B. LOL!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> I couldn't figure out what you meant by "Bob," but when I did I cracked up!  I assume you know now that it's Best Of Breed. B.O.B. LOL!


I didn't know either. It needs periods.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Hildae said:


> Isn't Daniel rather blond though? I don't recall thinking he was dark, just more medium gold?


No, he’s on the darker side for sure. He looks lighter on TV in the bright lights and his feathering is lighter, but his body is dark. He shows in my area a lot, so I’ve seen him in person several times. Daniel’s sire Percy is darker and Percy’s sire, Chaos, whom Dana mentioned earlier.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

I also had the same question about "Bob" 😂 That makes more sense now! And Deuce is so handsome, he definitely looks like the best of goldens!!


----------



## CheekyPetz (Mar 16, 2021)

Congratulations!! Very handsome boy you have there!


----------



## Smoochiebird (Jan 19, 2017)

DanaRuns said:


> Breeder brag, here.
> 
> Today our boy, Deuce, in his first post-covid show, with a brand new handler, went Best of Breed for a 5-point grand champion major, defeating 54 Goldens, including all the great champions and heavyweight handlers in the region. Any of them would have been deserving, so I was thrilled that Deuce won, and that he showed so well that he looked like he actually deserved it. Afterward, the judge was effusive, which was flattering, too.
> 
> ...





DanaRuns said:


> Breeder brag, here.
> 
> Today our boy, Deuce, in his first post-covid show, with a brand new handler, went Best of Breed for a 5-point grand champion major, defeating 54 Goldens, including all the great champions and heavyweight handlers in the region. Any of them would have been deserving, so I was thrilled that Deuce won, and that he showed so well that he looked like he actually deserved it. Afterward, the judge was effusive, which was flattering, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hildae said:


> Isn't Daniel rather blond though? I don't recall thinking he was dark, just more medium gold?


This is Daniel at our 2019 National Specialty show.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> This is Daniel at our 2019 National Specialty show.
> 
> View attachment 882152


I guess he's a little darker than I was originally remembering. When I think dark though, I guess I think of the redder tint like that dog you posted awhile back DanaRuns.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Dana!! That is wonderful, really happy for you and your dogs!! We had our first shows this weekend, indoors in Massachusetts and of course my girl the only light gold in a sea of the same shade of medium gold. She was a bit overwhelmed with the noise and atmosphere but both judges were sweet to her so we will keep trucking along. Congrats again!


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

Oh hey that's a dog I recognize lol. As with so many people, I saw Daniel and hopped on Tammy's 3 year waitlist ha.


----------

